# Kittens aged 7 weeks



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Trudie's: Gordon







Dawn







Mystery







Cassie's: Danny






plus two miserable little horrors who won't come anywhere near me if they can help it let alone pose for a camera  - guess they'll be staying!

Liz


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Just adorable...lovely pics.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww gorgeous kittens x


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous wee kittens  Especially like Mystery :001_wub:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

So cute! I miss having a cat!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

They are so cute.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lizward said:


> Trudie's: Gordon
> View attachment 30655


Want _that_ one!!! lol. Yeah I know he's reserved but still....Brown cats do it for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

aw what pretty kittens. love them all but my fave is the last one


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Want _that_ one!!! lol. Yeah I know he's reserved but still....Brown cats do it for me.


Well, he's not reserved ...

Liz


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

nooooooooooo don't.... lol.....


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

oh wow so tiny & cute, I want them all


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

They are lovely. Please get a picture of the horrors I would like to see them.

Why will they stay with you ?


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

aww they are all real cuties, if i had the space i would have them all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww how cute are they, i want gordon and dawn, they are soooooooooo pretty


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Lovely fluffy babies


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

There beautiful..


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

mellowma said:


> They are lovely. Please get a picture of the horrors I would like to see them.
> 
> Why will they stay with you ?


Because I can't imagine anyone else wanting them - especially one who gives a good impression of being terrified of me.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awwww how cute are they, i want gordon and dawn, they are soooooooooo pretty


I'm keeping Dawn 

liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lizward said:


> I'm keeping Dawn
> 
> liz


awww good we can watch her grow up then !!!!!!! where is little gordon going, he is sweet,


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Im in love with Gordon and Danny 
There gorgeous! also so are the other to


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

lizward said:


> Because I can't imagine anyone else wanting them - especially one who gives a good impression of being terrified of me.
> 
> Liz


Aww poor kitty. No chance of a pic then. I would take them, if I had a bigger house and more money and you brought them here. My female Tilly is like this. She's a strange one. I still love her.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, I got some pictures of the monsters at last. They still run away from me - especially one. I didn't think I was so scary 
















Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous Liz. Cannot you find someone near you who likes a bit of a challenge. What breed are they ?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous Liz. Cannot you find someone near you who likes a bit of a challenge. What breed are they ? I love them both, I was going to say the grey one but then the black one caught my eye.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

aww they are soo gorgeous hun.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

They are half Burmese - a deliberate outcross. I intend to go through the necessary six generations, bringing in another outcross or two on the way if I can. The Burmese gene pool is in desperate need of expansion and I promised earlier this year that I would do an outcross. I was hoping for a girl which would have made things much easier, these three are all boys.

I have treated them exactly the same as my pedigree litter who were born the same day - I guess they take after their Dad who is very nervous. The blue one was the least nervous but now he's the worst of the lot. One of the black ones isn't too bad now. I hope things might improve in the next four weeks before they are ready to go. Still, if I end up keeping two or even all three I suppose at least it means I've got a backup for my second generation. The trouble is, if you keep on keeping backups you end up with an awful lot of young cats to rehome at some point - or a frightening number of cats!

Liz


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

aaaawww i am loving the monsters


----------

